

Seth Godin: You might as well quit if you are going to be average - codegeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/seth-godin-if-youre-going-to-be-average-you-might-as-well-quit-2012-9

======
moocow01
What exactly is tangible about this advice? The only thing tangible about it
is that everyone is going to be trying to analyze everyone else to see if the
fit into the mystical buckets of A players versus B players.

Seth Godin sometimes has interesting insights but this type of stuff is just
selling self help advice that leads to nowhere. Just do what your interested
in and think your good at - stop trying to put yourself and others into
meaningless buckets, people are people, not A vs Bs.

------
BinaryAcid
It's it, by definition, impossible for everybody to be above average? Wouldn't
that just constitute the new average?

~~~
sophacles
The title is poorly worded. The actual statement is along the lines of "if you
are settling for average, it is a sign to move on". Being average is the
problem, not striving to be better is.

~~~
ahallerberg
Right, if you are devoting time being average and not growing at X when you
can be grow and be extraordinary at Y, it's time to move from X to Y.

------
janeesah
" 'Never Quit.' What a spectacularly bad piece of advice. I think the advice
giver meant to say 'Never quit something with great long-term potential just
because you can’t deal with the stress of the moment'. Now that’s good
advice."

That's fantastic.

------
Evbn
Effin middle class. What a waste of oxygen.

